# Wfn pharmaceuticals winstrol



## Reddcobraa (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey I just want everyone to know I have tried the best winny hands down , wfn pharmaceuticals winny blew every other winny I tried out of the water ! Loved it can't wait to try their tren next ! Try them out guys


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 16, 2015)

Great first post! Thanks for the protip!


----------



## bvs (Mar 16, 2015)

i mean if he says so it must be true!
now wheres my wallet....


----------



## mickems (Mar 16, 2015)

This is the same exact comment on a lot of other boards. always the first post too.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 16, 2015)

Winny is for chicks and zyzz. Zyzz is dead.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice first post man. Im soooo glad you made it. I am in the market for steroids can you help me out?


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 16, 2015)

What's the web site dude??  Don't leave us hanging...


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 16, 2015)

Why do these guys always come in with stupid stuff like Winny, Clen, and DNP? It's always the same with them.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the best fried shiken in the nation....


----------



## j2048b (Mar 16, 2015)

Reddcobraa said:


> Hey I just want everyone to know I have tried the best winny hands down , wfn pharmaceuticals winny blew every other winny I tried out of the water ! Loved it can't wait to try their tren next ! Try them out guys



is that wellness fitness nutrition network 

perhaps?


----------



## stonetag (Mar 16, 2015)

WTF is WFN?


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

REALLY? im gonna run out and buy out the bar right now, wheres my car keys!
nice first post bro i can tell already we are gonna have a long and prosperous friendship!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 16, 2015)

stonetag said:


> WTF is WFN?



Wellness fitness nutrition

Google it, they have an hrt clinic BUT deal with a bit more..... Ive talked to their doc before and another guy.... Not sure what to make of them?


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 17, 2015)

mickems said:


> This is the same exact comment on a lot of other boards. always the first post too.



im not a mod
but doesnt this count as like spam then>
why are they not banned from the boards?
idk i didnt memorize the rules but...


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 17, 2015)

(Uncensored) =no rules we just flame the hell out of these douchebags


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 17, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> (Uncensored) =no rules we just flame the hell out of these douchebags



Really this section is for guys on tren to let out some aggression.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome scammer your a douche! Oh sorry welcome and thanks for nothing but dont let the door hit you in
the ass!


----------



## angelo212 (Feb 22, 2017)

local10/news/local/miami/patrons-at-iron-addicts-gym-interrupted-by-dea


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2017)

angelo212 said:


> local10/news/local/miami/patrons-at-iron-addicts-gym-interrupted-by-dea



i wonder how ths will shake out? he has a few of pro level bodybuilders who go thru them....


----------



## angelo212 (Feb 23, 2017)

Kevin Levorne was training there for a bit. There's a youtube video of it.


----------



## LouisVillian 502 (Feb 27, 2017)

j2048b said:


> Wellness fitness nutrition
> 
> Google it, they have an hrt clinic BUT deal with a bit more..... Ive talked to their doc before and another guy.... Not sure what to make of them?



Weird ****in nerd... Who knows...lol


----------

